# Please keep my youngest son in your prayers



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

As some of you know my youngest son has been dealing with severe depression this year to the point of being hospitalized twice. The first time was because he had told his doctor he had a plan and the 2nd time he acted on it and i noticed something wasn't right and took him to the hospital come to find out he had taken some pills. He has been going to counseling and taking his medicine like he's supposed to. My husband and i noticed he's been irritable lately and i talked to him and he's feeling severely depressed again. He has an appointment November 3rd with his counselor, but we are going to call Monday and see if he can be seen sooner. He doesn't feel like his meds are working so we are going to talk to the dr. that prescribes the meds and see if we can get it increased or a different med. He doesn't have a job, he quit his the week before he took the pills thinking he wasn't going to be around anymore. He's been seriously looking for a job, but hasn't found one. I wonder if him being "Baker Acted" twice within a couple of months has anything to do with it. He's a very lonely boy, he has no friends and has trouble making friends (severe social anxiety). I told him i would give him a little money every week to just go do something just to get out of the house and hopefully meet so people his age to hang out with and he said thank you, but i don't know where to go. I gave him some suggestions, but he just wasn't sure. My husband is on vacation this week so he they are going to do something together and also make sure we can get him dr. appointments this week with the counselor and the one for the meds. It's just very hard watching your child go through this struggle and knowing you are doing everything you can to help him, but nothing is helping. I wish he would be interested in going back to college, but right now he's not just to get out of the house and meet people. I just wish he would get better.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hang in there, you are being a wonderful mother just by being there for him! :grouphug: Hopefully his meds can be adjusted or changed, and he gets his appointment with the counselor sooner rather than later. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is some big hugs for you :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: and some prayers for your son.

You are a very good Mom and doing your best. Staying positive and being a support will truly help him. 

My thoughts are with you :grouphug:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

First I would like to applaud you for beng a wonderful mom. I suffer from depression and the best feeling is knowing someone cares about you, well actually knowing mom cares. I know how it feels to just sit in the room all day and cry and you just feel like no one understands and no one cares but people do. I pray that your son will enjoy life like he should and may God walk him through his journey of being delivered from depression. It is not easy but just keep your faith. Also keep being a wonderful mom it really changes everything. I will keep him in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry that this horrible thing called depression is rearing its ugly head. Please know that we are here for you and I am sure as a Mother, it is not easy. I hope your son gets his medications regulated so that he feels better. God Bless!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You are a wonderful MOM! Depression is a hard thing but with the right meds maybe things can be better.
You are going through SO much and I think you are strong.
I wish you and your son nothing but the best, prayers and warm thoughts are with you both.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry your dear son is going thru this. I hope med adjustment will help. Know I will be keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry your son is going thru all that :grouphug: You are doing all the right things for him. You sound like a wonderful mom! Its tough being a mom and seeing our kids suffer. I'm dealing with similar issues with my son. Hang in there....it will get better :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

You said he was still taking his meds? Maybe it's time to up the dose or switch to another med. I know how hard this is to do as I suffer from Depression, and so did my mom. You are doing a fantastic job of making him feel like he has someone. That's important. I remember not being able to pull myself up and feeling so abandoned ..... Please keep letting him know you love him... 20 times a day if necessary. Hugs to you...


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I'M SORRY YOUR SON IS GOING THROUGH THIS .THE RIGHT PSYCHO PHARMACOLOGIST WITH THE RIGHT MEDS IS HARD TO FIND.IN THE PAST FEW YEARS I HAVE LEARNED MY SHARE IT HIT MY FAMILY MEMBER. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry your son is experiencing this. Depression is a horrible thing. I have often thought of him and kept him in my prayers, and I will continue to do so. Hugs to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear your son is still having problems. Fighting depression is a hard fight. He has a wonderful support system in you and his dad so I'm sure this will get better. Hugs and prayers for your son. I hope things turn around soon and he feels better. 
:grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hang in there, ur a great mom! i hope they can get him back to being happy soon :grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

You're doing a great job letting your son know you're there for him. I've suffered from depression my whole life and if it wasn't for the support of my family I don't know where I'd be. You just keep telling him you love him. I'll keep your family in my prayers. I know I've had to change my medication several times to find the right one and the right dose for me. It's a trial but well worth it. I pray that your son will get better very soon.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that your son is having more trouble. I know how hard it can be as we have gone through this many times with my grandmother. Prayers for you and your family! I hope that things get better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am sorry that your son is going through this. You are a wonderful mom and I can't even imagine how difficult this must be for you and him. I would see his doctor again and perhaps they could try different medication. What about actual therapy? I know its expensive and unfortunately health insurances often don't cover those (which is really really awful). My thoughts are with you. I hope things will get better soon.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your son.  My Mom has to deal with depression, so I know how hard it can be! Prayers for you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:grouphug: 's for the whole family - depression is such a difficult issue to deal with :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Debbie, I know how worried you are, your doing all you can to help him, I hope he gets the right meds and help he needs, my heart breaks thinking about him feeling so all alone, I'm going to pray that he finds some good friends that can help him to want to get out and enjoy life. My husband is depressed all the time, it's hard because he just can't see the sunshine through the clouds, he's in denieal so whenever I try and talk to him about seeing a doc he gets angry and thinks I'm picking on him. I'll keep praying for you and your son


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the prayers and PM's they are much appreciated. I will be his doctors tomorrow to set up appointments to get him to his therapist before his next scheduled appointment and his doctor that prescribes his meds and see about getting his meds adjusted. We talked some more today and i hinted around about doing something like tae kwon do or something like that. He expressed an interest in wanting to learn to play the guitar and maybe take some dance classes. He loves to sing and has a very good voice and i have a friends that plays guitar and sings at a resturant and weddings and he had said TJ could join him if he wanted. When Rick (my friend comes back from his honeymoon) i'm going to ask him about teaching TJ how to play guitar. TJ had also mentioned that he would like to be able to do Karoke or something like that so that he can sing. I was happy to hear him being more upbeat and actually showing an interest in some of the suggestions. I know he will get through this and it will be a slow process with possibly more setbacks, but with prayer and God's help we will get him through this.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This is good news, I'm glad your son is showing an interest in these things! That just shows what a great mum you are, to encourage these things for him!

I know it must be very tough on you, please be sure to take time out when you need to, and look after YOU too!!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Im glad your son has an intrest in these things I too am Bipolar and take meds. They switched and changed my meds quite a bit and now i am taking Lexapro which seems to work although I think they may up my doseage. Tell him if he ever needs to talk pm me I have been dealing with this almost 20 years (I am 34 now) so i know what hes going through!! Prayers for you and him 

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Oct 20 2008, 01:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654124


> This is good news, I'm glad your son is showing an interest in these things! That just shows what a great mum you are, to encourage these things for him!
> 
> I know it must be very tough on you, please be sure to take time out when you need to, and look after YOU too!![/B]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Your son is very blessed to have you. Believe me. 

Keep after him to do things, it will help.

God bless your family,
Melanie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and your words of encouragement. My husband took him to the doctors yesterday (i had to work and the way they are cutting hours and letting people go i thought it best i not be late) and TJ let my husband go in the room with him to see the doctor. TJ told the doctor what was going on and how he was feeling so the doctor switched his medicine. He is now taking 2 different medicines to hopefully help. I'm just praying and keeping my fingers crossed that this will help. We couldn't get him in any earlier than his November 3rd appointment to see his therapist.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hang in there Debbie we are all praying


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

You son continues to be in my prayers!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My prayers and well wishes to your son and everyone who loves him....I know how hard it is. ((hugs))


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sending prayers & hugs your way! :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: I hope the new medication helps.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I truly hope this new medication helps him. I know how very hard this is for you too. Please remember that you are in the prayers of many. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

You and your son continue to be in my prayers. I pray that the new medication helps. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------

